# Custom Lami 150



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a custom lami 150 built with fuji chrome alconites. Its is a sweet build wrapped in blue and silver using the RDT layout. It has neocork wrap with a fuji reel seat @27 I think. Can confirm and send pics for those interested. $250 rod is located in NOVA but I can meet all the way to OBX


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Conventional?


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Of course


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Pics added. Rod was built by Wayne Fowlkes. I have the receipt and the lifetime warranty from lamiglass.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll take it .


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Sold to russelpup. Email sent to work out details.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Rod was picked up today. Please close and lock this thread. Thanks to PnS and russelpup.


----------

